# La Revolucion Mexicana



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Que viva!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Driving from Chapala to Puerto Vallarta on Sunday, there were a couple of villages where we had to stop and wait; too many dancing girls, horses, revolutionary-clad 'banditos' with bandoleros in the streets. It was a pleasant diversion to our trip.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Driving from Chapala to Puerto Vallarta on Sunday, there were a couple of villages where we had to stop and wait; too many dancing girls, horses, revolutionary-clad 'banditos' with bandoleros in the streets. It was a pleasant diversion to our trip.


I spent the day in Patzcuaro. It couldn't have been nicer, with the bands, the spirited speeches, and all the kids.


----------

